

How LinkedIn's Site Design Helps Them Rank Well on Searches for Names - byrneseyeview
http://www.byrnehobart.com/blog/linkedins-seo-strategy-own-names/

======
lecha
"better data can beat better algorithms" well said.

Scribd is another good case study of how to present data to rank high in
searches. Could this be that the view of documents is different to a crawler
than one presented to a normal browser?

~~~
byrneseyeview
I'm not the first to say it! But thanks.

You can get a pretty good idea by using Links, w3m, or another text-based
browser. You can also use Google Cache's 'text-only version' option in the
upper right. Here's a random Scribd page:

[http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:v4ARQX-
cc0AJ:www.scribd....](http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:v4ARQX-
cc0AJ:www.scribd.com/doc/19743756/Excerpt-from-The-New-Vampires-
Handbook-+Excerpt+from+The+New+Vampires&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1)

------
onreact-com
The problem with sites like LinkedIn is that they own your name and can sell
it back to you. When you use them they own your contacts as well and will stop
you from contacting your peers when you don't pay (LinkedIn competitor Xing
already did that to some users).

Before we reach the age of data portability or proper ownership of data you
have to limit the power of third parties over your name. You have to use those
services or someone else might do for you unofficially but you have to keep
your name and contacts to yourself.

So basically you need a good SEO and CRM strategy where you own your name and
contacts yourself independently of services like LinkedIn or Facebook.

